# Perdido River - North of Sand Landing



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

I plan to fish Perdido off a kayak. I see that there are some canoe launch spots north of the Sand Landing including off Pipes Road and Fillingham Road. What's the main channel depth at Pipes? Fillingham? Anyone fish these areas?


----------



## phishermansdead (Jan 15, 2010)

Farmer said:


> I plan to fish Perdido off a kayak. I see that there are some canoe launch spots north of the Sand Landing including off Pipes Road and Fillingham Road. What's the main channel depth at Pipes? Fillingham? Anyone fish these areas?


i've been out for fun trips with the family at both places and its 3_5' deep...deeper in the curves...
...ive not been "yet"... my canoe is ready tho... i figure catch a few bream...then chunk a few heads in to the deep bows for cats....


----------

